# Francis Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

It's a masterpiece. That's all I can say. Interesting to note the Gamelan influence in the work.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good work, Love the Labèque Sisters and Güher and Süher Pekinel recordings


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Very good. I've just updated the video with a better recording.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I love it! Not for the purists but so much music.


----------

